# Why is it so Hard to get a LOOK Jersey?



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

Their site had limited stock and now the site has been down for weeks?


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

Send Chas a PM maybe he can help direct you to where they are now available.


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

*Not so hard....*

http://www.glorycycles.com/loprotecyje.html

http://www.glorycycles.com/loprotebibsh.html

Pretty pricey, but they look great. Supposedly fit small.


----------



## stunzeed (Jul 27, 2007)

lemonlime said:


> http://www.glorycycles.com/loprotecyje.html
> 
> http://www.glorycycles.com/loprotebibsh.html
> 
> Pretty pricey, but they look great. Supposedly fit small.


Unfortunately they have been out for months and dont know when they will be getting anymore.f


----------



## Aushiker (Mar 23, 2008)

G'day

You might want to check out this Cycles ET Sport.

Andrew


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> [Why is it so Hard to get a LOOK Jersey? /QUOTE]
> 
> I have been thinking the same thing. I can't believe here, in the States, that you can't find them. I don't understand why they wouldn't be supplying their dealers with clothing, bottles, stickers, etc...get their name out there.
> I'd also prefer not to have to pay and wait for international shipping and mess with converting currency, etc..


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

stunzeed said:


> Their site had limited stock and now the site has been down for weeks?


Any LOOK dealer can special order clothing for you. We will also be launching our own clothing site hopefully this spring. 

*[email protected]*


----------

